# Solved: Outlook 2007 wont send/receive - error message "operation failed"



## valrose (Nov 1, 2007)

My system crashed recently and I have had to restore everything. I reinstalled Outlook 2007 and was able to restore my PST file from a backup I had using the genie backup product. All my files and folders are now restored. 

When I click on the send/receive button, I get this message "The operation failed. An object could not be found"

I deleted my email setup account (I'm downloading from my att account) and re set it up using the instructions on the att site. I also ran the 'repair' function off the Office CD and did the Office diagnostics. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Can you give us the exact message.
Are you saying you did a clean install where you formatted and partitioned the drive?


----------



## valrose (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Rich - I actually found out how to solve this on the microsoft web site and here is the solution (which works):

When you click Send and Receive in Microsoft Outlook, the following error message may appear:
The operation failed. An object could not be found.

RESOLUTION
To resolve this behavior, create a new profile. To do this, follow these steps:...
To resolve this behavior, create a new profile. To do this, follow these steps:

1. Click Start, point to Settings, and then click Control Panel.
2. Double-click the Mail icon.
3. In the Mail Setup dialog box, click Show Profiles.

If you want to be able to select a specific profile each time you start Outlook, click the General tab, click Prompt for a profile to be used, and then click Add.
4. In the New Profile dialog box, under Profile Name, type a descriptive name for the new profile, and then click OK.
5. In the E-mail Accounts dialog box, select Add a new e-mail account in the e-mail options, and then click Next.
6. Click the type of server that your e-mail account works with, and then click Next.
7. Complete all of the required fields, including those that are on the tabs that appear after you click More Settings.
8. When you finish providing the required information, click Finish.

Yes I did a clean install by the way! Thanks.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

That was what I was going to suggest was to make a new profile but I first wanted to be sure what you had done. Good work!


----------

